# Best Bang for your Buck



## 06SERMAN (Apr 28, 2007)

Ok, I now have my SER, sitting in the garage awaiting my return. I want to ask you guys what the first top three mods would be. I already know the first thing im getting is the Nismo CAI, but outside of that what would be next. Also what brands should I look for. Thanks for all your help.


----------



## mitch1988 (Oct 17, 2006)

are you looking to to mod that engine or what are you looking to do and what do you like. you like speed..like drag racing just beat around town, auto cross, once you tell us that we can better direct you in a way that meets your needs plus whats your bugdet so far i got 6 grand in my s13 sr20det and thats just engine. still not done plus i get stuff at cost i work at a performance shop in wisconsin so let me know what your thinking and meself and the rest of us here will shoot you some feedback thanks for the post


----------



## 06SERMAN (Apr 28, 2007)

Im after speed and torque, I what more of what is already there. I love that power you feel when you hit the gas. Just want more of it, pick up power and speed. As far as budget i can dump about 8k into it....Let me know


----------



## 06SERMAN (Apr 28, 2007)

Im currently working overseas and Im saying a pretty penny so I want everything there waiting for me to simply take to the shop to get it al installed at once...


----------



## mitch1988 (Oct 17, 2006)

well what state do you live in? its a 2006 nissan sentra ser correct thats what you want to build with 8k you can get a really nice turbo kit and cams, FMIC, water methonal injection, bigger fuel pump, injectors, better intake, 3 inch exausht all the way back, limited slip diff, suspension, good tires, wider front tires to hook up better for front wheel drive, short throw shifter, safc 2 or the neo to tune it with, gauges, better radiator. thats all i can think of for know. and thanks for being overseas for us back in the USA i thank you much. your help and efforts allow me to freely mod my nissan and do as i wish in this great nation.


----------



## 06SERMAN (Apr 28, 2007)

06 Altima SER, Im from TX. I have been doing my homework on this and so far I see getting the Nismo CAI, either Nismo Exhaust or Greddy Evo II, and maybe ECU (still looking at vendors for ECU). Beyond that Nismo cams and maybe headers (dont know of any brands for headers yet though)


----------



## mitch1988 (Oct 17, 2006)

greddy is a good brand
hks is also but you have to remeber you can have an exhaust made out of 3 inch stainless for alot cheaper than buying one you might want to think about that and just buy the muffler separate make sure you get a three inch inlet also with the muffler. you have to think of an engine as if you are an air molecule... 1st you must go though the air intake, then you go into the intake manifold, than you past though the intake valves and into the cylinder then you are injected with gas and compressed and a spark hits you and boom. you down powering the car, but now you must quickly get out before you cause resistance and cause too much back pressure handicaping the engines perfomance and then you blow out the tail pipe. my point is you can get a cold air into. name brand means nothing to me in that field really i can bend a pipe just as well as nismo can..not knocking on nismo. but the money can be spent on name brand parts that have a bigger effect on your car. like eagle rods, cams, adjustable gears, stuff like that. plus once you do something to it think like air agian and see were you are getting restriced again. the more air you have the more fuel you need then the more exhaust you have so that much be bigger to handle it. (guys i need some help here not really into the sentra's so if anyone else knows of some good swaps or whatever else you can do to help out buddy out to make a huge impact on is cars speed and performance let him know. MANY THANKS FROM MITCH


----------



## mitch1988 (Oct 17, 2006)

sorry for the hard to read post


----------



## 06SERMAN (Apr 28, 2007)

No problem thanks, Im still looking and doing my homework, dont want to jump into anything without getting feedback from you guys and the ppl out there that have these items. I just want to open her up some more and get a little extra in it when I hit the gas nothing to fancy or anything


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

Nismo CAI, Mossy Performance Exhaust, Technosquare ECU Reflash, Nismo Cams, Nismo Headers. IMO, that's what I'd go with. Also, look into the Unorthodox Racing pully set. I had all of the above on my Altima, but I had Hotshot headers instead of Nismo, but you can't get them anymore...


----------



## 06SERMAN (Apr 28, 2007)

Sweet, Thanks Watson1, thats exactly what I was looking for......


----------



## steveracinRR (Sep 8, 2007)

mitch1988 said:


> greddy is a good brand
> hks is also but you have to remeber you can have an exhaust made out of 3 inch stainless for alot cheaper than buying one you might want to think about that and just buy the muffler separate make sure you get a three inch inlet also with the muffler. you have to think of an engine as if you are an air molecule... 1st you must go though the air intake, then you go into the intake manifold, than you past though the intake valves and into the cylinder then you are injected with gas and compressed and a spark hits you and boom. you down powering the car, but now you must quickly get out before you cause resistance and cause too much back pressure handicaping the engines perfomance and then you blow out the tail pipe. my point is you can get a cold air into. name brand means nothing to me in that field really i can bend a pipe just as well as nismo can..not knocking on nismo. but the money can be spent on name brand parts that have a bigger effect on your car. like eagle rods, cams, adjustable gears, stuff like that. plus once you do something to it think like air agian and see were you are getting restriced again. the more air you have the more fuel you need then the more exhaust you have so that much be bigger to handle it. (guys i need some help here not really into the sentra's so if anyone else knows of some good swaps or whatever else you can do to help out buddy out to make a huge impact on is cars speed and performance let him know. MANY THANKS FROM MITCH


so yours saying that a regular 50 dollar CAI is pretty much just as good as the nismo. cause i was looking at the nismo and was thinking about just buying a K&n filter and a cheaper setup with everything bent and just doing that. whatcha think?

and why cant i find header with cats for the 3.5?


----------



## stretch_tim007 (Mar 25, 2005)

*Headers for 3.5L*

I had OBX Headers on my SE-R, and they are awesome. Really good on price, and pretty easy to install if you want to do it yourself. Check them out:

Home - OBX Racing Sports


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

I had HotShot headers on mine, but they have disappeared...

BTW, I still have a UR underdrive crank pully, Ultra S part # 02.10.110.02 if anyone may be interested. Never been installed. It's been opened, so I could check it out, but it's still in the box. I may even have the shipping invoice still. I bought it, then got the complete set instead. Send me a PM...


----------



## jwiist (Nov 2, 2005)

I just want to bump everything mitch1998 has said, thanks for doing what you do so we can freely mod and live our lives here in the states. I also would suggest a STS on top of these other really good mods. Axxtion makes a short throw shifter that is made from high quality steel and really easy to install. The price on it can't be beat either, I think I paid $110 on ebay. Check it out it was my second mod, no regrets so far. Thanks.


----------



## 06SERMAN (Apr 28, 2007)

Thanks I will look into it...


----------

